# Should I switch from English to Western?



## mcklaire97 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi! My name is McKenna. I'm 17 and I have been riding since I was eight years old. I learned English since that's all there was near me. Don't get me wrong, I love it (especially jumping). But it seems to me that Western can be a lot more relaxed, and has a friendlier environment. I don't know if that's the reality or not, but I am kind of tired of the snobby rich people at English shows, lol. It just seems like Western might be more for the love and enjoyment of the horse than English is sometimes. Anyway, I'm going away to college next year and I'm faced with a choice: continue what I've always done and been comfortable with and ride English, or try something new (Western). Can anyone give me some insight into this? I guess I just really want to know more about Western and what it's all about! I have no one in my family that I can ask as I'm the only "horse person". Please help!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The snobby people are everywhere, unfortunately. I managed to find a barn with awesome people and very little drama. There are multiple disciplines, but it's predominantly English.

If you like English, ride English. If you want to learn western, learn western. Don't let the attitudes of others dictate your choices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I am certainly not the best person to answer your question, but fortunately there are many knowledgeable people on the board who can. My only question is why do you have to go to the shows if you don't like them ? Just avoid them and continue riding as you please. I wouldn't let anyone ( snobby or otherwise) influence my preference.

I don't see why you couldn't still ride English and occasionally pleasure ride Western. I personally prefer English primarily because the saddle allows me more contact with the horse. It just feels more natural, but that is just my simple opinion.

You will get some great answers soon and I wish you the best.

Going away to college. How cool is that !


----------



## mcklaire97 (Aug 29, 2014)

I guess I need to clarify...The attitudes of others aren't the primary reason for me trying to make this decision, they're just one of the factors. I know I put a lot of emphasis on that in my original question so it probably didn't seem that way! What I really am asking is for more information on Western riding in general in comparison to English riding.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I started western and recently switched to English. Personally, I very much prefer English. I like riding with contact, as I feel like my horse and I have better communication. I also like the smaller saddle, because again I feel like it offers a better opportunity for horse/rider communication. You can just feel the horse so much better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Are you taking lessons, or do you have your own horse? Either way, why not consider taking a few western lessons to see how you feel about it before you go off to college? Or, if you have your own horse, borrow a western saddle (if you can find one that fits the both of you) and see how you feel in it? If you fall completely in love with western riding then you have the next half a year to decide you want to be really into it before having to find a barn in another place. If you decide you don't like it then you won't have wasted your efforts looking for a western barn.

On the "attitude" note, other posters are right. You can find some super snobby people in the western world as well. I'm not saying that it's any worse or better, but you find stuck up folks and sore losers in both worlds! I have a number of friends who ride western that don't look down on me if I'm in an English saddle, so don't think that the type of saddle you're in will limit what kind of friends you can make.


----------



## mcklaire97 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks all of you for your answers! I really appreciate it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

in general, I prefer riding English, however the time I spent riding Western has been invaluable. the whole concept of relaxing and letting the horse put his head where he wants, using reins to signal a turn, not to hold a contact. 

I now ride in a dressage saddle, but ride as if I were in a western saddle. I now realize that the saddle should not dictate how you percieve contact, but it took some time in a western saddle for me to relax, let the horse take more responsibility for things and GO somewhere!


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

yes, yes, come over to the dark side....hahahaha


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll tell you a secret....

You can always switch over again later. As many times as you want. I promise, no one will hold you to a style forever.

Now just enjoy the ride!

Western is too scary for me. LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I started english and recently started learning western because the barn I'm at is ALL western. Matter of fact, even finding an english saddle around here is like hunting for a needle in a haystack. I enjoy western to a certain extent, particularly for plodding around on trails, but I really, seriously miss english. Seriously. 

Why not have the best of both worlds? Definitely try to grab a couple lessons in western and see if you like the way it feels.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I ride both, like both. Hunt seat is my preference though. I like the contact, and I like that you get more strength and balance. However, a nice slow western horse is great too, and yes, it's pretty relaxed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I ride both, well not actually riding English right now, had an accident so currently most comfortable in my Western. Definitely try both then you can decide. I have to say that where I am the western riders are friendlier


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Around here I have to say the hunt seaters are friendlier
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there are friendly and unfriendly people in every type of riding. In a given local area, a place that specializes in one form of riding may have friendlier people, but it probably isn't based on saddle design.

I started English and drifted west. After 6 years, I've concluded that western works best for me, my horse and my desires in riding. I like riding with a forward seat, but I don't have anything or anyplace to jump and it is too much work for just putzing around. I'm not sure what I would find to jump in the Sonoran Desert, but I'm pretty sure I would not like what was waiting for me in the landing zone!








​ 
I strongly prefer riding without constant contact. I don't have the hands to do it well - and I suspect there are fewer that do than there are folks who think they do. I don't have the $$ to take the lessons to learn. And as a philosophy of riding, I prefer an approach that tries to stay out of the mouth as much as possible. I have no desire to give lots of half-halts, and I see no pay back for using constant contact in what I do. My horse likes being an equal partner, or at least having a 49% voting share, and she responds well to slack reins.

I also find that I can spend my time cruising the neighborhood or going down a simple trail working on leg cues and control by seat. Folks can do that riding English as well, but it fits in logically with staying out of the mouth as much as possible.

I'm not convinced an English saddle gives a better feel for the horse. It gives a very different feel, and initially seems to give a better feel. But as I get used to a western saddle, I am finding the horse is still offering me more to feel than my marginally trained butt has receptors to feel. For me, the limit on how much I feel my horse is based on me, not my saddle. I will say that the feel is very different. At first it felt like I had none, but I then realized the saddle was speaking a different language, so to speak. It was up to me to learn how to feel my horse in a western saddle - and it is possible.

There is no universal answer. I think folks should be open to a wide variety of riding styles. I have no desire to ever ride dressage, but I can respect a good dressage rider. I have no desire to do reining, but I can respect a good reining run. My personal approach to riding comes from the need to stay on a horse who used to spook hard and a lot. As she spooks less, I can adjust - but I often ride on pavement or on very rocky trails. I always ride with a helmet - at least about 98% of the time - but a single fall in the wrong area could break my back or kill me. 

My main goal in riding is to enjoy my horse's company while getting some exercise going out and about. For that goal, a secure saddle that distributes weight well and an approach to rein cues that tries to use the reins as little as possible works well. A lot of folks would be bored out of their skulls riding like I do, and that is fine. Many want to ride 3-4 hours a day and tune themselves and their horse to a high level. That is fine too. 

When I started riding, I thought I would want to jump. Hmmmm....a couple of days ago, my wife went riding with me and we found ourselves going down a paved road, thru the neighborhood. Mia and Trooper were jogging lightly side by side as we were talking. The horses seemed happy. My wife seemed happy. I was certainly happy. It isn't jumping fences, but it is a riding niche that I fit into well.

We all need to find the niche (or niches, plural) that we enjoy, while respecting others with different goals. As for barn witches or drama - I'm just glad I get to be a backyard rider with a backyard horse!









​


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

I started out English and switched to western. I ride both and enjoy both but I lean more towards western. 

With western I like the fact that you and your horse learn to listen to each other with such minimal cues. The rush you get when you can ask your horse lope off collected and soft with just the slightest shift of your hip, and virtually no contact with the bit, is just thrilling to me. Of course, you have to take up the slack when training and such, but the finished product of being able to just slightly cuing your horse is just a lot of fun for me. 

Now this isn't to say that you can't have that same feeling with English riding, however the contact between bit and hands is almost always there, and I can't help but just let the reins go. This also isn't to say that you don't need a lot of contact for western, especially when training. I am horrible about contact when I ride hunters....the rein loop makes a lot of people cringe, lol. But I like to give my horse the freedom, especially when they deserve it. 

I guess bottom line is, do what is fun! Try things out! Switch it around! I still love to jump, but I also love just walking down the trail in my western saddle. I'd suggest perhaps finding a college that allows you to do both?


----------

